# need to find a teacup maltese florida



## besitos68 (Dec 10, 2010)

hello all new kid on the block looking for a teacup maltese boy or girl... i know that teacups are not the bread standard but i just love the way the look and the size. i wanted to know how to find a good breeder in my area of miami or how to go about finding a my dream teacup


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

There is no such thing as a teacup. And a good and reputable breeder will breed to standard and not tiny. Tiny dogs might look cute but they are more prone to health problems. And I don't think you would like THAT.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Before you find your "dream teacup" you might spend some time on this site educating yourself on Maltese and their problems. It's also wise to get to know good exhibitor/breeders before purchasing. Of course, there are also wonderful rescues looking for homes as well. You can check Petfinder.com or a rescue in your area.
You're fortunate that in the Florida area there are several great show breeders. Good luck to you...and Welcome to SM!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The OP has two threads going looking for a teacup so it's confusing.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/50-introduce-yourself/110236-hello-all.html#post1871925


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

besitos68 said:


> hello all new kid on the block *looking for a teacup maltese boy or girl... i know that teacups are not the bread standard* but i just love the way the look and the size. i wanted to know how to find a good breeder in my area of miami or how to go about finding a my dream teacup


Then why use it?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I read the other post,6 month old Pitbull and a tiny Malt,oohh not good. My cousin has pitbulls and talk about rambunctious,they're so cute and friendly but they play pretty rough,even w/ eachother and they're only 8 months old... I wouldn't want to think about them playing hard w/ a 2-4 pound Malt puppy.
I don't bring my 7 yr old Malts or my cocker around her pits just,until they're older and settled down. They're just too rambunctious yet.

I had to really watch my step son's dogs too,a rotty and lab shepherd mix,they rolled one of my Malts and luckily she was ok,but I just can't let big hiper dogs with Malts.
They're settling down some as they get older,but I still have to watch them, since they still rough house like pups yet...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I read about the 6 month old pit in the other thread too. Not a good match with a tiny malt. I would not risk it.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Because you have a pit bull, I do not recommend a Maltese for you. However, I hope that you will stick around and learn more about the breed. Perhaps sometime in the future, a Maltese might be a good choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

If you mean that you are looking for a Maltese on the smaller side, many reputable breeders end up with small ones from time to time even though they breed for the standard. 

Also, I heard rescues even have smaller Maltese now too because so many dogs are being given up due to the difficult economic environment. I have no idea whether a pit bull is a good mix with Maltese, but I'm sure the people at rescue will address that with you when you apply for the adoption.

There are several good breeders in FL. Check out the AMA list sorted by state.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Please remember that smaller dogs are always at a much greater risk for liver-shunt which can be deadly. We had a little guy (not as small as you want---more on the small side of standard) and we almost lost him to LS. Yorkies, for example, have a 36% chance more of having LS. It is something you don't want to be on a first-name basis with---so, please, do your homework and spare yourself much heartache & $$$. 
You can research the good breeders and contact them in the event they produce a smaller than average dog & are willing to do testing for LS before you become too attached.
Welcome & good luck & happy researching!


----------



## besitos68 (Dec 10, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> I read the other post,6 month old Pitbull and a tiny Malt,oohh not good. My cousin has pitbulls and talk about rambunctious,they're so cute and friendly but they play pretty rough,even w/ eachother and they're only 8 months old... I wouldn't want to think about them playing hard w/ a 2-4 pound Malt puppy.
> I don't bring my 7 yr old Malts or my cocker around her pits just,until they're older and settled down. They're just too rambunctious yet.
> 
> I had to really watch my step son's dogs too,a rotty and lab shepherd mix,they rolled one of my Malts and luckily she was ok,but I just can't let big hiper dogs with Malts.
> They're settling down some as they get older,but I still have to watch them, since they still rough house like pups yet...


thanks for you concern not that i need it... i do have a pitbull and he lives with my in new york my wife lives in florida and i want maltese for her not for me so i dont think they can play 1000 miles apart


----------



## besitos68 (Dec 10, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> The OP has two threads going looking for a teacup so it's confusing.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/50-introduce-yourself/110236-hello-all.html#post1871925


What’s your point I was introducing myself to the forum... i thought that’s what an introduction was for.. I guess that’s not the case in this forum 

My second post was geared towards finding a breeder that I posted it in the breeders section.. see how that works


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ladysmom said:


> The OP has two threads going looking for a teacup so it's confusing.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/50-introduce-yourself/110236-hello-all.html#post1871925





besitos68 said:


> What’s your point I was introducing myself to the forum... i thought that’s what an introduction was for.. I guess that’s not the case in this forum
> 
> My second post was geared towards finding a breeder that I posted it in the breeders section.. see how that works


No need to get an attitude. I was just giving the other members a heads up that there were two threads going asking the same question. It does get confusing!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

besitos68 said:


> What’s your point I was introducing myself to the forum... i thought that’s what an introduction was for.. I guess that’s not the case in this forum
> 
> My second post was geared towards finding a breeder that I posted it in the breeders section.. see how that works


 
*Why are you being so rude?? This forum is full of nice and helpful people. Sorry if some have offended you but there is no reason to be rude about it. *


----------



## besitos68 (Dec 10, 2010)

Ok I was not aware that a teacup maltese does not exist now I do, thank you all for that. Now I don’t know why most of you are so focused on the fact that I have a pitbull. I am aware that he will one day be a 80 pound dog and can seriously hurt a 6 pound maltese without trying. I did not state that I wanted a playmate for my (pitt) I said I wanted a maltese for my wife. We live in different states and I don’t want her to be alone. 

But like always people see the word pitbull and their minds go blank it makes me sick that without knowing a bread people can be so prejudice I think you all should take your own advice an research a bread before you make accusations. 

Thanks you to the ones that offered valuable info to the other so called dog lovers I will see my way off this site


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

bailey02 said:


> *why are you being so rude?? This forum is full of nice and helpful people. Sorry if some have offended you but there is no reason to be rude about it. *


 

Great Post!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

besitos68 said:


> Ok I was not aware that a teacup maltese does not exist now I do, thank you all for that. Now I don’t know why most of you are so focused on the fact that I have a pitbull. I am aware that he will one day be a 80 pound dog and can seriously hurt a 6 pound maltese without trying. I did not state that I wanted a playmate for my (pitt) I said I wanted a maltese for my wife. We live in different states and I don’t want her to be alone.
> 
> But like always people see the word pitbull and their minds go blank it makes me sick that without knowing a bread people can be so prejudice I think you all should take your own advice an research a bread before you make accusations.
> 
> Thanks you to the ones that offered valuable info to the other so called dog lovers I will see my way off this site


 
You never once stated you lived in different states..No one stated that there was anything wrong with a pit. I don't know your pits personality so it would be hard to determine how they would play. However a pit is a lot heavier and stronger then a malt and may unintentionally hurt the malt. I believe this forum is looking out for all dogs and owners.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*not true my brother has a pitbull and we love him just like we love our little breed dogs. I actually think nico (pitbull) thinks he is a little 7 pd malt its so funny.*

*now seeing how your trying to find your wife a malt that makes more sense now. The maltese breed is wonderful when it comes to companionship and your wife would love it. Please stick around !!!!*


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Ahhh, wait a minute! In the first post NEVER was it mentioned you and your wife were in separate states. You said you had a pit bull, and was looking for a Maltese for your wife. Wrongly perhaps, but we assumed the pups would be living under the same roof. It would have save a whole lot of "attitude" had you stated this in the first place. So lower the testosterone, stick around, and learn about the Maltese breed from dedicated breeders, and owners.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Starsmom said:


> Ahhh, wait a minute! In the first post NEVER was it mentioned you and your wife were in separate states. You said you had a pit bull, and was looking for a Maltese for your wife. Wrongly perhaps, but we assumed the pups would be living under the same roof. It would have save a whole lot of "attitude" had you stated this in the first place. So lower the testosterone, stick around, and learn about the Maltese breed from dedicated breeders, and owners.


 
Great Post, Marsha!!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

besitos68 said:


> Ok I was not aware that a teacup maltese does not exist now I do, thank you all for that. Now I don’t know why most of you are so focused on the fact that I have a pitbull. I am aware that he will one day be a 80 pound dog and can seriously hurt a 6 pound maltese without trying. I did not state that I wanted a playmate for my (pitt) I said I wanted a maltese for my wife. We live in different states and I don’t want her to be alone.
> 
> But like always people see the word pitbull and their minds go blank it makes me sick that without knowing a bread people can be so prejudice I think you all should take your own advice an research a bread before you make accusations.
> 
> Thanks you to the ones that offered valuable info to the other so called dog lovers I will see my way off this site


I think it is more the size of the dog than the breed---for example: a lab has huge paws and I was afraid to let Kitzi get near a lab recently to play as I was afraid he would get mauled---the lab was as sweet as any dog one would ever encounter---but I was fearful of the difference in size. Kitzi and the lab did end up playing together after a bit of investigation---I felt much better but kept him on the leash while she was leash free. It all came out well in the end & both of them had a great time. 
I have to add that Kitzi has a definite limp and I was also concerned about more injury to that as well. 
For me personally I have a deadly fear of pit-bulls---you can call it unfounded and I would agree but it is still a deadly fear. I face daily wild dog packs in Greece and have had some rather dangerous encounters which color my thinking---sorry, I wish it wasn't true. I know that all pit-bulls are not dangerous but I don't want to get close enough to find out which are and which are not. 
I still wish you well in finding a special baby for your wife!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Starsmom said:


> Then why use it?



:goodpost: Marsha!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Of course you being in different States changes things. We were concerned about the pit playing with the maltese. Nothing against pit bulls. It would be a concern with any big dog. Young dogs are full of energy and a big dog can hurt unintentionally a little one just by playing. Apparently now that you mentioned it, you know that. Some people don't. I would not take the risk, but that's me. There are big dogs who live happily with little ones so we should not generalize. At the end it's the owner's choice, he knows his dog best.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

besitos68 said:


> Ok I was not aware that a teacup maltese does not exist now I do, thank you all for that. Now I don’t know why most of you are so focused on the fact that I have a pitbull. I am aware that he will one day be a 80 pound dog and can seriously hurt a 6 pound maltese without trying. I did not state that I wanted a playmate for my (pitt) I said I wanted a maltese for my wife. We live in different states and I don’t want her to be alone.
> 
> But like always people see the word pitbull and their minds go blank it makes me sick that without knowing a bread people can be so prejudice I think you all should take your own advice an research a bread before you make accusations.
> 
> Thanks you to the ones that offered valuable info to the other so called dog lovers I will see my way off this site





edelweiss said:


> I think it is more the size of the dog than the breed---for example: a lab has huge paws and I was afraid to let Kitzi get near a lab recently to play as I was afraid he would get mauled---the lab was as sweet as any dog one would ever encounter---but I was fearful of the difference in size. Kitzi and the lab did end up playing together after a bit of investigation---I felt much better but kept him on the leash while she was leash free. It all came out well in the end & both of them had a great time.
> I have to add that Kitzi has a definite limp and I was also concerned about more injury to that as well.
> For me personally I have a deadly fear of pit-bulls---you can call it unfounded and I would agree but it is still a deadly fear. I face daily wild dog packs in Greece and have had some rather dangerous encounters which color my thinking---sorry, I wish it wasn't true. I know that all pit-bulls are not dangerous but I don't want to get close enough to find out which are and which are not.
> I still wish you well in finding a special baby for your wife!


I don't like mixing pit bulls with any other breed type not strong enough to hold their own based on my friend's personal experience. She had the Sweetest pit named Zoe who one day just grabbed her Bichon Matisse by the neck and although it was quick, brief, and we're pretty sure not meant to be fatal, it was and a horrible thing for her to have to relive in her mind. Extremely sad...and ever since, I definitely caution anyone thinking of mixing pits with smaller dogs. 

Dogs/animals are lifetime pets and some day these people may actually end up living in the same state/same house...if that happens those two breeds will be together. Dangerous and possibly deadly for the little one. If the OP is angry that we are saying these things, so sorry... most people who care about animals would appreciate hearings they may not have thought of in the first place in order to make the most informed decision they can...may have started thinking about getting a different breed of dog for a companion or...


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes, it's not the breed that is of concern, it the SIZE. 

However having said this I have had two encounters with PB's. One is a Pit/Boxer mix 8mo pup - weight 80# and still growing. She very sweet, and playful, but I wouldn't want her around a small breed dog for fear she would hurt it in innocent play. The other encounter I had was decades ago when I lived in Reno. While on a walk I was in the street walking, when out of a house came running 3 brindle colored dogs. At the time I had NO IDEA the breed, (it wasn't until the last several years I knew what they were).They were fierce. They circled around me, salivating, and growling. The owner came running out of the house and called several times for them to come back. Me? I was scared beyond belief - almost had to bring out the Tide!

Then there's my sister's Yorkie I posted about last year - got killed by a "rescued" Pit, and the pit brought it home as a trophy.


So I suppose there are some breed concerns as well. Like all breeds today, there are good temperaments, and the not so good ones. All depends on how they are bred, and nutured. On a final note, don't go to a pet shop, answer an ad in the newspaper, and be very careful about on line breeders. Many are just BYB'rs with a computer.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

maltlovereileen said:


> I don't like mixing pit bulls with any other breed type not strong enough to hold their own based on my friend's personal experience. She had the Sweetest pit named Zoe who one day just grabbed her Bichon Matisse by the neck and although it was quick, brief, and we're pretty sure not meant to be fatal, it was and a horrible thing for her to have to relive in her mind. Extremely sad...and ever since, I definitely caution anyone thinking of mixing pits with smaller dogs.
> 
> Dogs/animals are lifetime pets and some day these people may actually end up living in the same state/same house...if that happens those two breeds will be together. Dangerous and possibly deadly for the little one. *If the OP is angry that we are saying these things, so sorry...* *most people who care about animals would appreciate hearings they may not have thought of in the first place in order to make the most informed decision they can...may have started thinking about getting a different breed of dog for a companion or.*..


Great point!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The newbie may have been confusing and didn't explain his plan in detail, but we succeded in scaring him off....I just read through two threads I hadn't seen before and both people were sent packing. I know we only want to educate people and want the best for them....but just reading the entire threads objectively....i'd be a gonner too. 

Maybe we need to come up with a different way to talk with new members more delicately. ......just a thought.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

aprilb said:


> Because you have a pit bull, I do not recommend a Maltese for you. However, I hope that you will stick around and learn more about the breed. Perhaps sometime in the future, a Maltese might be a good choice. :thumbsup:


 
DITTO,DITTO,DITTO! My Mom has a pitt bull (not by choice, but she still has him) and she wants a Maltese so bad. I will not let her get one! Not until Dirty is gone. He's is a good dog, but I would never trust him 100% I don't even trust my Sheltie 100% and she is only 20-25 lbs. When Delilah and Macie are together playing, I am right there watching like a hawk. Other than that, I keep them seperated when I can't watch them.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

The A Team said:


> The newbie may have been confusing and didn't explain his plan in detail, but we succeded in scaring him off....I just read through two threads I hadn't seen before and both people were sent packing. I know we only want to educate people and want the best for them....but just reading the entire threads objectively....i'd be a gonner too.
> 
> Maybe we need to come up with a different way to talk with new members more delicately. ......just a thought.


I think its really hard for some SM members to remember that around 95% or more of the general population has no idea about what the right terms are as far as breeds and standards and all that stuff. They don't know that teacup isn't a real term. Most don't know about BYB or puppymills either. They're lucky if they know the name of the breed, let alone the standard. It's all part of the learning process. Somehow we need to learn how not to be so harsh to people just because they are ignorant.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

beckinwolf said:


> I think its really hard for some SM members to remember that around 95% or more of the general population has no idea about what the right terms are as far as breeds and standards and all that stuff. They don't know that teacup isn't a real term. Most don't know about BYB or puppymills either. They're lucky if they know the name of the breed, let alone the standard. It's all part of the learning process. Somehow we need to learn how not to be so harsh to people just because they are ignorant.


 
:goodpost:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

In case you are still reading this forum, I wanted to say welcome to you and I hope you will consider at least viewing the forum to learn all about Maltese & products we recommend.

The term "teacup" Maltese is highly frowned upon because the actual term does not exist. There are not different groups for a Maltese like there are for Poodles (Standard, Toy, etc) as they only come in one size. The AKC standard calls for a Maltese to be under 7lbs, with 4-6lbs preferred. Perhaps a well-bred Maltese in the lower end of the preferred weight range would be suitable for your wife. A 4lb Maltese is TINY, honestly. My two are both right at 7lbs and they are still considered tiny dogs in general.

Please try and find a reputable breeder, and feel free to PM me or ask anyone on the forum if you have questions about a specific breeder or need help finding one. A reputable breeder in the US is one who actively shows in AKC conformation and breeds in hopes of showing those puppies to their Championship. If a breeder does not show in AKC conformation, they are absolutely NOT reputable and are breeding to make $$$, also known as a "backyard breeder" or they may even be a puppymill. Also, not all show breeders are reputable either...they should ask you just as many questions about yourself as you may have for them.

The American Maltese Association (AMA) is a great place to start finding a reputable breeder. There are other reputable people who are not on that list but it is a great starting point for you. There are several good breeders in the Florida area if you choose to purchase in your wife's area.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

The A Team said:


> The newbie may have been confusing and didn't explain his plan in detail, but we succeded in scaring him off....I just read through two threads I hadn't seen before and both people were sent packing. I know we only want to educate people and want the best for them....but just reading the entire threads objectively....i'd be a gonner too.
> 
> Maybe we need to come up with a different way to talk with new members more delicately. ......just a thought.


I have to agree, I thought the same thing. I wouldn't like to be treated like I'm an idiot (even if I didn't know any better and was maybe acting like one) Or that I'm the forum with a 'secret agenda'. 

it's a good thing I didn't stumble on this forum when I was in my initial puppy search. I was looking for a _*teacup maltipoo*_. I'm sure that wouldn't have gone over well here!! And with good reason, I know. My problem was I thought if it was good enough for Jessica Simpson, it was good enough for me.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Is it just me or does the OP seem a bit like maybe he was just trying to stir up trouble? I'm becoming increasingly suspicious of first time posters like this. Maybe I'm in the minority, but when I first joined I did a whole lot of reading before posting.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

The A Team said:


> The newbie may have been confusing and didn't explain his plan in detail, but we succeded in scaring him off....I just read through two threads I hadn't seen before and both people were sent packing. I know we only want to educate people and want the best for them....but just reading the entire threads objectively....i'd be a gonner too.
> 
> Maybe we need to come up with a different way to talk with new members more delicately. ......just a thought.


Glad I am not the only one feeling that way.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

The A Team said:


> The newbie may have been confusing and didn't explain his plan in detail, but we succeded in scaring him off....I just read through two threads I hadn't seen before and both people were sent packing. I know we only want to educate people and want the best for them....but just reading the entire threads objectively....i'd be a gonner too.
> 
> Maybe we need to come up with a different way to talk with new members more delicately. ......just a thought.



:ThankYou::goodpost::goodpost:

:welcome1:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

The term "teacup" was gntly explained to him in the Intro thread, after that it was used again in the second thread. It was like he didn't care about what was told to him. :smilie_tischkante: I doubt he has permanently left. After posting he was leaving, he hung around for almost an hour. :huh:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Is it just me or does the OP seem a bit like maybe he was just trying to stir up trouble? I'm becoming increasingly suspicious of first time posters like this. Maybe I'm in the minority, but when I first joined I did a whole lot of reading before posting.


Newbies who join this kind of forum without having a dog join in the hopes that people here will tell them where they can buy the dog. The ones who already have the dog join for information about it. Not everybody has the time or wants to go through all that reading. It's kind of overwhelming when you look at all the posts. If people would read that much, there would not be the need to answer the same questions over and over again.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Even I knew*

When I first got Ladie I asked the vet the question teacup? he explained the same thing there is NO such thing. When I first joined this group I was called a BYB because Mimie and Petey had tied by PURE accident. I wanted to learn and I stayed to be better. I know exactly who is receptive and who isn't. I turned to Marsha for advise when I found out my Mimie was a puppy mill dog. I was so scared and depressed knowing that I had to worry about 4 dogs instead of 1. Marsha was the only person that took the time to explain things in detail and I will never forget this! Thank you! 

I finally got my courage together and the bile acid test done. They are all healthy Thank God! 

My point is; stick around, learn from those that are willing to teach and ignore those that are rude or agressive. I do!:aktion033:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Maltbabe said:


> When I first got Ladie I asked the vet the question teacup? he explained the same thing there is NO such thing. When I first joined this group I was called a BYB because Mimie and Petey had tied by PURE accident. I wanted to learn and I stayed to be better. I know exactly who is receptive and who isn't. I turned to Marsha for advise when I found out my Mimie was a puppy mill dog. I was so scared and depressed knowing that I had to worry about 4 dogs instead of 1. Marsha was the only person that took the time to explain things in detail and I will never forget this! Thank you!
> 
> I finally got my courage together and the bile acid test done. They are all healthy Thank God!
> 
> My point is; stick around, learn from those that are willing to teach and ignore those that are rude or agressive. I do!:aktion033:


Barbara,

It makes me so sad to think that you were treated that way. Thank G-d that you are strong - and you were able to weather the storm. 

I am THRILLED to call you - my pal! :wub:

I agree, I just love Marsha - she is a lovely, lovely lady.:wub:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*((((((( Allie))))))*

You are QUITE a lady and you taight me how to cook the chicken soup for y fluffs they LOVE IT!!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I too enjoy your posts and just by reading them I feel like I have known you for a long time! 

Thanks for your warm welcome and your ever so sweet comments. I enjoy watching Lucy lu with her book SO MUCH :aktion033::aktion033: and sweet Barron is quite the HUNK.

(((((((((((( Allie ))))))))))))


----------



## besitos68 (Dec 10, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Is it just me or does the OP seem a bit like maybe he was just trying to stir up trouble? I'm becoming increasingly suspicious of first time posters like this. Maybe I'm in the minority, but when I first joined I did a whole lot of reading before posting.


You are stupid and the comment is asinine why would I take the time out of my day to ask for help form so called experts just to start trouble? think about it ..


----------



## besitos68 (Dec 10, 2010)

Maybe we need to come up with a different way to talk with new members more delicately. ......just a thought.[/QUOTE]

i could not agree more 
Most of you guys came off as pretentious snobs that look down on those that don’t know better.. and because of this rude treatment I was out the door. However to my surprise a lot of member pmed me and spoke kindly and encouraged me to stay and learn and ask questions. 
Let’s be frank… I did not do my research I know this now, I was also not clear when I asked for help that in turn caused confusion and fear because of my large bread dog. However you guys need to learn how to deal with new members, think back when you were new owners did you know everything about the bread? Open arms works a lot better than a slap in the face..


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I am happy to see that you have decided to stick around! I for one am truly sorry that you didn't have a good start here. I have often heard a quote that goes something like "when we know better, we can do better." Gosh, help me out ladies...I know I screwed that one up lol. Anyway, come and learn, educate yourself and that way you will know better and can make the very best decisions for your family. 

I just wanted to chime in here and offer my two cents for what it's worth. My Sophie just turned a year old on the 1st of this month. My parents have a male boston terrier puppy that is about two or three months older than Sophie. I would have loved it if the two of them could have been play mates, however I just couldn't risk Sophie getting injured. At this point, Sophie is almost 7 pounds, but Morgan is about 25 and a WILD MAN! Morgan is as sweet as can be, and I don't think he would ever intentionally hurt Sophie, but he is a crazy pup.

Now, on the other hand I have golden retrievers. My female golden Chloe and Sophie are best friends! It is adorable to watch them play.  Chloe lays on the floor and they play. Chloe is much larger than Morgan (the boston) at about 50 pounds, however she is also 6 years old. She has matured and mellowed out. She is very careful with Miss Soph and they adore each other.

So I think the age thing would be a concern for me personally. I don't know your situation, or if your dogs would ever be together at all. It is just something that I would be mindful of.

Another thing that I wanted to mention to you is the size. Growing up, my family always had chihuahua's or chihuahua mixes. I always thought the "tea cup" size as it was known to me back then was just adorable. Well, in addition to Morgan, my parents also have two chihuahua's Magic and Barkley (can you tell my dad loves basketball?) Anyway, Magic is tiny. I believe he is three pounds and something. He is a very picky eater and my parents are constantly trying to make sure he eats enough. If I saw him on the street, I would feel sorry for him and think he hadn't been fed in forever and a day! The vet has ran tons of tests and said it is just failure to thrive. She said it happens a lot when the dogs are just so tiny, they are just sort of sickly and frail all of their lives. I would suggest trying to find a dog closet to 5 pounds...just my suggestion. Five pounds is still tiny, heck Sophie is 7 and she is pretty tiny (and adorable)!!!

Best of luck to you and your family. There is a wealth of information here. BTW, you can go to the toolbar and click on "search" and then type in anything you need to know.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

besitos68 said:


> You are stupid and the comment is asinine why would I take the time out of my day to ask for help form so called experts just to start trouble? think about it ..


Please...name calling will get you nowhere. You are new and don't know there ARE some who do come here to stir the pot. Crystal is a lovely gal who happens to be a vendor/shop owner of doggy supplies, located in the middle of puppy mill horror. 

[/Quote]Most of you guys came off as pretentious snobs that look down on those that don’t know better.. and because of this rude treatment I was out the door. However to my surprise a lot of member pmed me and spoke kindly and encouraged me to stay and learn and ask questions. 
Let’s be frank… I did not do my research I know this now, I was also not clear when I asked for help that in turn caused confusion and fear because of my large bread dog. However you guys need to learn how to deal with new members, think back when you were new owners did you know everything about the bread? Open arms works a lot better than a slap in the face.. [/QUOTE]

The term "teacup" was gently explained why it wasn't valid in the Intro thread, yet it was repeated in this thread.

No, you didn't do your research - but you came here looking for direction and help. You will recieve both. There is NO PUPPY?DOG SALES on this forum. you have to do your homework. There's A LOT to learn here. Start with MALTESE BREEDERS - How to find and evaulate 

Glad to see you back. Keep cool and learn. :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

besitos68 said:


> Ok I was not aware that a teacup maltese does not exist now I do, thank you all for that. Now I don’t know why most of you are so focused on the fact that I have a pitbull. I am aware that he will one day be a 80 pound dog and can seriously hurt a 6 pound maltese without trying. I did not state that I wanted a playmate for my (pitt) I said I wanted a maltese for my wife. We live in different states and I don’t want her to be alone.
> 
> But like always people see the word pitbull and their minds go blank it makes me sick that without knowing a bread people can be so prejudice I think you all should take your own advice an research a bread before you make accusations.
> 
> Thanks you to the ones that offered valuable info to the other so called dog lovers I will see my way off this site


Sorry but we didn't know that as you didn't state that in the initial post,so we assumed both in the same household. We're only going on the info you provided....If they're not going to be together,at least not at this point in time since they'd both be in that rambunctious puppy stage then getting your wife a Maltese isn't as concerning.
We didn't know the two of you live in separate homes...

Like I said my cousin's pitbulls are the most loving ,sweet and playful dogs.Not a mean bone in their body but they do play a little rough. I love coming over to her place to play w/ them,they're such love bugs,they love belly rubs and kiss you like crazy.
We have one member who's larger dog,think it was a lab mix had accidentally killed her Maltese during play,that's what the people on forum were concerned about. Her dog wasn't aggressive,it was an accident.
rottweillers have bad rapps too and my step son's rotty is a real sweetheart.She can be protective ,but she's such a lap dog (huge lap dog)to us and loves her belly rubs,hugs and kissies.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Didn't we have a member who's larger dog and Maltese always played together no problems then she went up town for a couple hours to run errands and came home and her larger dog had accidentally killed her Maltese in playing?


I watch my Amber,Cocker,she's 18 pounds and anytime we see rambunctious play we intervene. Amber rolled one of the larger Malts Sasha,8 pounds and hurt her back. Luckily it was a pulled muscle or sprain,but it happened when they were playing,chasing each other and Amber ran and jumped over Sasha and accidentally rolled her on her back.

One of my step son's dogs rolled Emily once,Emily is 7 pounds ,luckily she didn't get hurt,but Sasha got hurt being rolled by my cocker who's 1/3 the size of my step son's dogs...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

besitos68 said:


> You are stupid and the comment is asinine why would I take the time out of my day to ask for help form so called experts just to start trouble? think about it ..


 
Okay, honestly, your comments above, to one of the SWEETEST, most kindess ladies, you would ever be privledge to meet, changed my perception completely of your initial post. Uncalled for and way out of line and so undeserved. 

I was trying to get to your thread all day. I can see your over sensitivity about Pits, but truly the members were more concerned, about the size of the dog than the breed, based on what I read. That's the truth.

I feel for the Pits, and love them and know a few owners who have very loving Pits. There is a very moving youtube video about Pits, I think it's entitled, "Why don't you like me" ? But I couldn't find it for you.

Again, it was the size of the dog, initially, and not fully knowing the situation.

When my two were just pups, my neighbor, bless his heart adopted a hearding dog, who we love, all 3 were the same age, but of course their Dog was much bigger. The neighbor plopped the dog, over my fence, while my two and I were there, and the body weight on their dog was too much for my two. I politely told my neighbor, that we are going to have to wait until my babies are older, as the body weight of sweet Becky, who did not realize her size, was just too much for my two right now. He understood.

I'm severely disappointed at your comment, that not only was disrespectfull, but completely out of line and uncalled for. 

So now, for me, it has nothing to do with anything, other than what you yourself put in writing, which is not a very good reflection of you.

Do as you wish, but know it was not the breed, but the size.

But at this point, after your disrespectful comment, above, an apology in so in order at a minimum.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

besitos68 said:


> You are stupid and the comment is asinine *why would I take the time out of my day to ask for help *form so called experts just to start trouble? think about it ..


Happens all the time, on the World Wide Web. Duh! 

Oh, one more thing: I don't like you, however, I do like Pits. Too bad you're giving them a bad name (through association).


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

besitos68 said:


> You are stupid and the comment is asinine why would I take the time out of my day to ask for help form so called experts just to start trouble? think about it ..





3Maltmom said:


> Happens all the time, on the World Wide Web. Duh!
> 
> Oh, one more thing: I don't like you, however, I do like Pits. Too bad you're giving them a bad name (through association).


 
Great Post Deb, i couldn't have said it any better myself! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

*self editing...off this thread*


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My two cents: Communication is everything! The OP did not communicate well and I feel that if he did, all of this "hoopla" would have been avoided. If there is a lesson to be learned here, all of us should strive to be as clear as possible in our written communication. When we aren't clear, then misunderstanding will result. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Ditto*



aprilb said:


> My two cents: Communication is everything! The OP did not communicate well and I feel that if he did, all of this "hoopla" would have been avoided. If there is a lesson to be learned here, all of us should strive to be as clear as possible in our written communication. When we aren't clear, then misunderstanding will result. :thumbsup:


I could not agree more. And for those of us that write, we should refrain from adding personal comments as like or dislike a person. Comments like these, and the DUHS make us sound arrogant and callous. In order to educate those that come in to inquire about info. Those of you that are experienced ( AM CERTAINLY NOT ) perhaps could offer links for referrals. THIS IS HOW AM LEARNING 

Let us all be kind to each other and let us be weary of those that feel that know EVERYTHING We learn something new each day ( I do ) I believe everyone has something to offer as long as long as we do it with RESPECT! being quick to judge and offering RUDE and personal comments will get us no where! I have had a lot of people approach me and ask me if a Malt is a good Christmas present. I BITE MY TONGUE! So we can all expect a lot more homeless fluffs once the puppy fever dies down sometime after Christmas and people realize that having pets is a BIG COMMITMENT! for this, we should be ready!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I think common courtesy and respect should be our goal - but it goes BOTH ways. He has been very rude and disrespectful to us all along this thread calling names to people who just cautioned against mixing large and tiny dogs...and then what he said to Crystal was just too much. Even if you disagree with someone's comments, calling them stupid and asinine ... did anyone on this thread approach that level of nasty to him when answering his questions - no. Even if some people think some could use softer words when talking, no one here called names or spoke disrespectfully as has been done to us - pretensious snobs, so called dog lovers, etc. Reread the thread, you'll see.

*Done for real...I'm off this thread*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

maltlovereileen said:


> I think common courtesy and respect should be our goal - but it goes BOTH ways. He has been very rude and disrespectful to us all along this thread calling names to people who just cautioned against mixing large and tiny dogs...and then what he said to Crystal was just too much. Even if you disagree with someone's comments, calling them stupid and asinine ... did anyone on this thread approach that level of nasty to him when answering his questions - no. Even if some people think some could use softer words when talking, no one here called names or spoke disrespectfully as has been done to us - pretensious snobs, so called dog lovers, etc. Reread the thread, you'll see.
> 
> *Done for real...I'm off this thread*


I couldn't agree more, Eileen. For the life of me, I can't figure out why anyone pm'd him and asked him to stay.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

maltlovereileen said:


> I think common courtesy and respect should be our goal - but it goes BOTH ways. He has been very rude and disrespectful to us all along this thread calling names to people who just cautioned against mixing large and tiny dogs...and then what he said to Crystal was just too much. Even if you disagree with someone's comments, calling them stupid and asinine ... did anyone on this thread approach that level of nasty to him when answering his questions - no. Even if some people think some could use softer words when talking, no one here called names or spoke disrespectfully as has been done to us - pretensious snobs, so called dog lovers, etc. Reread the thread, you'll see.
> 
> *Done for real...I'm off this thread*





Ladysmom said:


> I couldn't agree more, Eileen. For the life of me, I can't figure out why anyone pm'd him and asked him to stay.


Just what I was thinking, ladies!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> I couldn't agree more, Eileen. For the life of me, I can't figure out why anyone pm'd him and asked him to stay.










It wasn't me!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

3Maltmom said:


> Happens all the time, on the World Wide Web. Duh!
> 
> Oh, one more thing: I don't like you, however, I do like Pits. Too bad you're giving them a bad name (through association).


ROFLMAO:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My cousin's pits think they're little lap dogs,they both jump on your lap and roll over on their backs for belly rubs,widdle their butts and squirm and squeak little little pups,it's hillarious and not something you want them to do on a full stomach. They so funny,we used to carry them like babies when they were little,now they're 60 pounds and they think we can still do that.

Step son will hold hold Rottweiller like a baby and she's 50 pounds and still growing...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

This thread is a good example of childishness, and maybe a little stupidness. Glad I didn't try to speak to it. So how SHOULD a person with no knowledge of Maltese or the culture or ethics of their fanciers or breed association ask how to find a small Maltese is Florida? Should he already by osmoses from the air know the "proper" way to ask without hitting a sore point from these people who are supposed to be the authority on the breed?
Ladies, ladies!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Furbaby's Mommie said:


> This thread is a good example of childishness, and maybe a little stupidness. Glad I didn't try to speak to it. So how SHOULD a person with no knowledge of Maltese or the culture or ethics of their fanciers or breed association ask how to find a small Maltese is Florida? Should he already by osmoses from the air know the "proper" way to ask without hitting a sore point from these people who are supposed to be the authority on the breed?
> Ladies, ladies!


There are some really great pinned threads in this section that would have answered many of his questions. And the pertinent info is in the 1st thread with 2 of them since they are meant to be educational. The thread on where everyone got their Malt from would be a time consuming one to go through. But I know I've poured over it many times when I was thinking of adding another one to my family. So it's not like a newbie has to sort through tons of info. I think SM has done a really nice job of providing great info in an easy to see, easy to access format.

I was not going to respond any further to this thread because I truly believe the OP is not a legitimate poster but rather someone to just stir up trouble. His or her comment to me seemed to point in that direction. So I'd rather not provide entertainment for him or her. I did not think my comment about being suspicious of the OP was an offensive comment. We all know that this has happened many times in the past and anyone who has ever participated in a forum is aware of this as well and should understand if there is some uncertainty of the legitimacy of a newbie.

Please don't let this cause arguments here on this forum. If the OP is truly a legitimate poster then I apologize if he found my question offensive. I would however suggest he take a few minutes to read the rules of SM.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Maltbabe said:


> I could not agree more. And for those of us that write, *we should refrain from adding personal comments as like or dislike a person. Comments like these, and the DUHS make us sound arrogant and callous.* In order to educate those that come in to inquire about info. Those of you that are experienced ( AM CERTAINLY NOT ) perhaps could offer links for referrals. THIS IS HOW AM LEARNING


We should refrain from adding "personal" comments? Hellooo, this is a forum. It's full of personal comments, just as your above post is. 

Also, I am far from arrogant, and callous. I found the OP to be that, though. After his response to Crystal, I will say it again. I don't like him!

Then again, DUH ~ :blink:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> There are some really great pinned threads in this section that would have answered many of his questions. And the pertinent info is in the 1st thread with 2 of them since they are meant to be educational. The thread on where everyone got their Malt from would be a time consuming one to go through. But I know I've poured over it many times when I was thinking of adding another one to my family. So it's not like a newbie has to sort through tons of info. I think SM has done a really nice job of providing great info in an easy to see, easy to access format.
> 
> I was not going to respond any further to this thread because I truly believe the OP is not a legitimate poster but rather someone to just stir up trouble. His or her comment to me seemed to point in that direction. So I'd rather not provide entertainment for him or her. I did not think my comment about being suspicious of the OP was an offensive comment. We all know that this has happened many times in the past and anyone who has ever participated in a forum is aware of this as well and should understand if there is some uncertainty of the legitimacy of a newbie.
> 
> Please don't let this cause arguments here on this forum. If the OP is truly a legitimate poster then I apologize if he found my question offensive. I would however suggest he take a few minutes to read the rules of SM.


Now there is class and that's why I love you Crystal :heart:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Whenever I sigh up for a new forum,I read some of the pinned posts especially if it's informational,helps avoid repeating stupid questions... those pinned threads also let someone know what the mission statement is for the forum and the intent so you don't end up signing on for something you don't want...

I checked out a health and weight lifting forum,health for me ,weight lifting for Al,it turned out to be heavy on the steroids,something neither of us were into.


----------



## besitos68 (Dec 10, 2010)

maltlovereileen said:


> I think common courtesy and respect should be our goal - but it goes BOTH ways. He has been very rude and disrespectful to us all along this thread calling names to people who just cautioned against mixing large and tiny dogs...and then what he said to Crystal was just too much. Even if you disagree with someone's comments, calling them stupid and asinine ... did anyone on this thread approach that level of nasty to him when answering his questions - no. Even if some people think some could use softer words when talking, no one here called names or spoke disrespectfully as has been done to us - pretensious snobs, so called dog lovers, etc. Reread the thread, you'll see.
> 
> *Done for real...I'm off this thread*


Are you serious.. yes read my original post I was very pleasant and asked for help in a kind way.. I was the one that was attacked with cold distant comments, what should I have done? Not become defensive? Hindsight is 20/20 maybe I should have not become defensive and tried to explain myself better... OR maybe most of you should have not looked at my post and thought here is another ignorant trend lover that wants a small dog because everyone has them now, and knows nothing about the breed let’s push him away. 

I have been a part of many forums for example pit-bull chat, and sr20-forum for many years and the reception that I recived from my post was unlike anything that I have ever seen. It could because others in the past has come tried to start trouble or fear for small dogs being hurt by larger one, or even fear of my preferred breed the American pit bull. I don’t know, however the fault does not only rest on my shoulders could it be that I was a victim of crimes committed by other past?

I must say not all of you were in my bad book, a few such as Michelle Robison and lacie mon and delilahs mommy and a few other were very inviting and sweet and if I offended you ladies I am truly sorry all I ask is to be treated equally and respectfully by all and I will be more than happy to do the same


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

besitos68 said:


> Are you serious.. yes read my original post I was very pleasant and asked for help in a kind way.. I was the one that was attacked with cold distant comments, what should I have done? Not become defensive? Hindsight is 20/20 maybe I should have not become defensive and tried to explain myself better... OR maybe most of you should have not looked at my post and thought here is another ignorant trend lover that wants a small dog because everyone has them now, and knows nothing about the breed let’s push him away.
> I have been a part of many forums for example pit-bull chat, and sr20-forum for many years and the reception that I posted was unlike anything that I have ever seen. It could because others in the past has come tried to start trouble or fear for small dogs being hurt by larger one, or even fear of my preferred breed the American pit bull. I don’t know, however the fault does not only rest on my shoulders could it be that I was a victim of crimes committed by other past?
> I must say not all of you were in my bad book, a few such as Michelle Robison and lacie mon and delilahs mommy and a few other were very inviting and sweet and if I offended you ladies I am truly sorry all I ask is to be treated equally and respectfully by all and I will be more than happy to do the same


Good! Would care to start over with an apology to Crystal? Everyone here will think differently of you if/when you do.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

3Maltmom said:


> We should refrain from adding "personal" comments? Hellooo, this is a forum. It's full of personal comments, just as your above post is.
> 
> Also, I am far from arrogant, and callous. I found the OP to be that, though. After his response to Crystal, I will say it again. I don't like him!
> 
> Then again, DUH ~ :blink:


I have a *LOT* I could tell you but my words would not be fit to post:innocent:. So, will refrain. This thread is gone on much too long and and is not headed in a good direction. Let us all be CIVIL and RESPECT others before jumping and attacking.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Starsmom said:


> Good! Would care to start over with an apology to Crystal? Everyone here will think differently of you if/when you do.


:thumbsup: Calling a well respected member of our SM family stupid and asinine is not a way to endear yourself to our forum. It has nothing to do with owning a pitbull or not knowing about teacups.


----------



## besitos68 (Dec 10, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> :thumbsup: Calling a well respected member of our SM family stupid and asinine is not a way to endear yourself to our forum. It has nothing to do with owning a pitbull or not knowing about teacups.


i bite my tongue and said that I saw what I did wrong and you all can’t do the same wow. This is unreal


----------



## besitos68 (Dec 10, 2010)

I came on this form for help I was not trying to start any trouble and I not going to apologize when I am accused of doing something that I was not. I just want to drop this and move on and it seems like that not the case on the other end


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Maltbabe said:


> *I have a LOT I could tell you but my words would not be fit to post:innocent:*. So, will refrain. This thread is gone on much too long and and is not headed in a good direction. Let us all be CIVIL and RESPECT others before jumping and attacking.


That's cool. Feel free to PM me. I would love to hear what you have to say.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

besitos68 said:


> I came on this form for help I was not trying to start any trouble and I not going to apologize when I am accused of doing something that I was not. I just want to drop this and move on and it seems like that not the case on the other end


I know you are looking for a smaller maltese - do you have a weight range? The standard is 4-7 lbs, with 4-6 preferred, so that is pretty small already. Some people think that is what 'teacup' size is and are shocked that it's really what they are supposed to weigh

When I was looking for my 'first' small dog, I was looking for a teacup maltipoo and it's a good thing that I didn't discover this forum until after I wound up with a maltese from a show breeder because I'm sure asking for a reputable malti-poo breeder wouldnt' have gone over well (and with good reason, now that I know better!!!!)) i did come onto this forum as a complete newbie/novice malt owner and it's because of this forum that I am now showing and breeding maltese (and actually have some success in the show ring)

So yes, it has it's ups and downs but just know it stems from the love of the breed. We maltese owners get very protective. 

That said, I'm sure your wife will enjoy owning a maltese - but just try to make sure you get one from a decent breeder and not one that specializes in 'tinys' or 'teacups'. :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I know you are looking for a smaller maltese - do you have a weight range? The standard is 4-7 lbs, with 4-6 preferred, so that is pretty small already. Some people think that is what 'teacup' size is and are shocked that it's really what they are supposed to weigh
> 
> When I was looking for my 'first' small dog, I was looking for a teacup maltipoo and it's a good thing that I didn't discover this forum until after I wound up with a maltese from a show breeder because I'm sure asking for a reputable malti-poo breeder wouldnt' have gone over well (and with good reason, now that I know better!!!!)) i did come onto this forum as a complete newbie/novice malt owner and it's because of this forum that I am now showing and breeding maltese (and actually have some success in the show ring)
> 
> ...


:goodpost: Very nice Stacy.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Crystal, I thought the same thing. I think he was trying to get a reaction.



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Is it just me or does the OP seem a bit like maybe he was just trying to stir up trouble? I'm becoming increasingly suspicious of first time posters like this. Maybe I'm in the minority, but when I first joined I did a whole lot of reading before posting.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Is it just me or does the OP seem a bit like maybe he was just trying to stir up trouble? I'm becoming increasingly suspicious of first time posters like this. Maybe I'm in the minority, but when I first joined I did a whole lot of reading before posting.


I agree!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

"Thinking" he is trying to stir up trouble is only speculation and if the OP is legit and really just needs a bit more research, implying that he's here for the sole purpose of stirring up trouble is not really fair to him at all. 

There are definitely 'phrases' that make most of us grit out teeth, and 'teacup' is one of them. Let's just maybe try to be helpful and friendly - and if a new member is truly just here to start trouble, I think they would out themselves pretty quickly if they weren't getting the response they were looking for.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> "Thinking" he is trying to stir up trouble is only speculation and if the OP is legit and really just needs a bit more research, implying that he's here for the sole purpose of stirring up trouble is not really fair to him at all.
> 
> There are definitely 'phrases' that make most of us grit out teeth, and 'teacup' is one of them. Let's just maybe try to be helpful and friendly - and if a new member is truly just here to start trouble, I think they would out themselves pretty quickly if they weren't getting the response they were looking for.


Stacy, I do understand where you are coming from and do agree with newbies. Honest, I was trying to find so hard, that beautiful youtube about Pitbulls, oh it is precious. Next thing I looked up, the OP wrote some incredible harsh words, and harsh is being nice, to Crystal. Didn't really reflect to well on the OP. Even if the OP was upset, the OP just could have said, "NO, I'm serious, I am not hear to start trouble, I am truly looking for a maltese and am disappointed in the fact that you would think I am here to start trouble". But the OP went a completely different way, as I said quite harsh, beyond anything we are used to on this forum, and that's when I just threw my hands up in the air. I just particulary did not like his wording to Crystal, even if he felt his intention was being question. Crystal, with class did apologize, if she offended him.

I do get what you are saying about newbies, there is SO much to learn. And I hope the OP does learn, but his terminology back to Crystal, just gave me a really not so good feeling.

Again, I do understand, with newbies, we really need to remember, when we were in the dark, myself included. Boy was I in the dark. But have come a long way, thanks to this forum. 

In this specific instance, I think this OP, is slightly different the most newbies. I only say that for his response back to Crystal, it did concern me.

Hope that makes sense, but I do understand, with our newbies, what you are saying.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

allheart said:


> Stacy, I do understand where you are coming from and do agree with newbies. Honest, I was trying to find so hard, that beautiful youtube about Pitbulls, oh it is precious. Next thing I looked up, the OP wrote some incredible harsh words, and harsh is being nice, to Crystal. Didn't really reflect to well on the OP. Even if the OP was upset, the OP just could have said, "NO, I'm serious, I am not hear to start trouble, I am truly looking for a maltese and am disappointed in the fact that you would think I am here to start trouble". But the OP went a completely different way, as I said quite harsh, beyond anything we are used to on this forum, and that's when I just threw my hands up in the air. I just particulary did not like his wording to Crystal, even if he felt his intention was being question. Crystal, with class did apologize, if she offended him.
> 
> I do get what you are saying about newbies, there is SO much to learn. And I hope the OP does learn, but his terminology back to Crystal, just gave me a really not so good feeling.
> 
> ...


The OP did react badly, NO DOUBT ABOUT IT. I'm talking about the first posts before he got nasty. Of course, if he'd given a bit more info, he wouldn't have gotten the responses that he did.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

This one is not gone - popped in today - probably to read what has been posted.

After the drivel about wanting respect in post #64 I came back immediately in post #65 saying an apology to Crystal would be a good place to start. Turned that down flat. Don't understand why the OP is so contentious.

I'd like to see this thread die of natural causes by no one posting to it and adding fodder for the OP's future reading, and amusement. If they are genuine, they will start another thread with an attitude adjustment.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> The OP did react badly, NO DOUBT ABOUT IT. I'm talking about the first posts before he got nasty. Of course, if he'd given a bit more info, he wouldn't have gotten the responses that he did.


 
I hear ya Stacy I do and understand your kind heart.

Marsha, you are right as well, perhaps better for the OP, to just start a new thread all together.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

beckinwolf said:


> I think its really hard for some SM members to remember that around 95% or more of the general population has no idea about what the right terms are as far as breeds and standards and all that stuff. They don't know that teacup isn't a real term. Most don't know about BYB or puppymills either. They're lucky if they know the name of the breed, let alone the standard. It's all part of the learning process. Somehow we need to learn how not to be so harsh to people just because they are ignorant.


Good post Becky.:goodpost:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I know this is an old thread... i dont mean to wake it up from the dead but i thought i would post my experience on this topic...

I have 2 smaller maltese... both about 3lbs each. I am now engaged to a guy that has a 10yr old male pitbull. This is his second pitbull so hes alittle more experienced handling such a powerful dog... he has trainned the dog and basically hes more well behaved than my 2 maltese! lol. :blush:
Anyways... we now live together and have been for almost 3 yrs now and all the dogs are living under 1 roof. We keep the dogs separated at all times. The pitbull has run of the family room, kitchen area and uses the back yard to go to the bathroom. My 2 maltese have the dinning room area (which is empty we dont have a dinning room set right now so i have 2 pens setup for my maltese to be in when i'm not at home), and they can run in the living room (my maltese are trainned on pads for potty). I also take my maltese upstairs at bedtime to my bedroom (they sleep with me). The pitbull sleeps downstairs. When we are not home the pitbull is in an extra room that is downstairs and we close the door to the room to keep him confined to 1 single room so he doesnt bust into the dinning room and get to my maltese's food (I free feed them). I dont trust the pitbull to be behind just a dog gate while we are not home because they can easily break through them. I will take my maltese into the family room to watch tv with them but i usually keep them on the couch with me since the pitbull is walking around in that room. All the dogs are friendly to one another and the pitbull has never growled infront of me ever since i started dating my fiance. We are just really lucky that the pitbull is so friendly and is actually protective of my maltese!! If my fiance goes to correct my one maltese that likes to bark all the time... the pitbull will try to push my fiance away from her. If my maltese start barking at something then the pitbull will come running to see whats wrong... its kinda cute. 
I dont think i would recommend getting a maltese when you have such a large dog already in the household. Its a bad combo just for the fact that its easy to accidently hurt a maltese. BUT if you have a situation like ours we cant change the fact that we each ALREADY have dogs coming into the relationship so we make the best with the situation. When the pitbull eventually goes to the bridge we will not be getting another big dog since my maltese will still be around, they are alot younger than him. 
just my 2 cents:thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Holy Moley, you have a situation...but it seems you are handling it well. I would be a wreck, but it sounds as if you have it all under control. Other than an accident which can always happen. I commend you for doing everything you possibly can to keep your malts safe. :thumbsup:




kodie said:


> I know this is an old thread... i dont mean to wake it up from the dead but i thought i would post my experience on this topic...
> 
> I have 2 smaller maltese... both about 3lbs each. I am now engaged to a guy that has a 10yr old male pitbull. This is his second pitbull so hes alittle more experienced handling such a powerful dog... he has trainned the dog and basically hes more well behaved than my 2 maltese! lol. :blush:
> Anyways... we now live together and have been for almost 3 yrs now and all the dogs are living under 1 roof. We keep the dogs separated at all times. The pitbull has run of the family room, kitchen area and uses the back yard to go to the bathroom. My 2 maltese have the dinning room area (which is empty we dont have a dinning room set right now so i have 2 pens setup for my maltese to be in when i'm not at home), and they can run in the living room (my maltese are trainned on pads for potty). I also take my maltese upstairs at bedtime to my bedroom (they sleep with me). The pitbull sleeps downstairs. When we are not home the pitbull is in an extra room that is downstairs and we close the door to the room to keep him confined to 1 single room so he doesnt bust into the dinning room and get to my maltese's food (I free feed them). I dont trust the pitbull to be behind just a dog gate while we are not home because they can easily break through them. I will take my maltese into the family room to watch tv with them but i usually keep them on the couch with me since the pitbull is walking around in that room. All the dogs are friendly to one another and the pitbull has never growled infront of me ever since i started dating my fiance. We are just really lucky that the pitbull is so friendly and is actually protective of my maltese!! If my fiance goes to correct my one maltese that likes to bark all the time... the pitbull will try to push my fiance away from her. If my maltese start barking at something then the pitbull will come running to see whats wrong... its kinda cute.
> ...


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't get on here very much anymore do to family reasons, I am caring for my late 80's parents. I do read and try to keep up on what is going on and saw this "Kodie".
We just encountered this very situation.... and a tragic end.
A tiny Malt and her playmate a Pitbull....he shook her, bit threw her ribcage and she is dead. The owners are in agony and don't understand how this happened as the two were use to each other. Pit's have the bred in desire to bite and shake...not their fault as it is in their genes. Kodie, you are asking for trouble.
Marsha


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Stacy, I know how worried you were about this situation. But it seems you have a handle on it after three years. Hey, if you need me to take care of the malts while you're on your honeymoon.....let me know. Ava would enjoy having a couple of cuties her size around!!!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

This is why I WILL NOT let my Mom get a Malt and she wants one badly. She has a pitbull and even though he is sweet and friendly as he can be, he is SUPER strong. Until he is gone, no Malt for her.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd take your lil ones too, Stacy. Not sure you'd get them back though. :-D


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Any large dog with teeth can do damage...pit bulls don't have anything special here. With a good temperament and proper supervision big and little can live together safely.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I have mentioned before that I had a Maltese, Sunny.
When I got married years ago, Sunny went to live with a friend.
I cried every single day for months.
I remember weeping as I missed him so much.
My husband had 2 very large dogs.
A purebred Presa Canario and a Presa/Great Dane Mix.

I still miss Sunny to this day.
I think about him all the time.
But at that time, it was a situation for us that couldn't be done.

I wouldn't make that decision now ever.
But at the time, it was the only real option.

I know I made him safe, but I miss him.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Canada said:


> I have mentioned before that I had a Maltese, Sunny.
> When I got married years ago, Sunny went to live with a friend.
> I cried every single day for months.
> I remember weeping as I missed him so much.
> ...


Was trying to edit (but ran out of time) to add:


"But at the time, it was the only real option.
(I was also moving into his house on the lake, 
which meant I would be commuting for work
and gone from home for 12 hours a day.)
We have sinced moved together into the city.  
And I work only part time."


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

This is simply not true Jackie. This Pit was friendly and had supervision but had the impulse of a running "little white thing" to grab and shake it. We had a member here long ago that went through the very same thing, lost her Malt to her "very friendly Pit" and we never heard from her again.
Having worked in rescue and fostering for many years we see it and hear and know what Pits have in their genes. Nice dogs when they are the only dog and in constant supervision and the knowledge of what they are capable of.






jmm said:


> Any large dog with teeth can do damage...pit bulls don't have anything special here. With a good temperament and proper supervision big and little can live together safely.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

kodie said:


> I know this is an old thread... i dont mean to wake it up from the dead but i thought i would post my experience on this topic...
> 
> I have 2 smaller maltese... both about 3lbs each. I am now engaged to a guy that has a 10yr old male pitbull. This is his second pitbull so hes alittle more experienced handling such a powerful dog... he has trainned the dog and basically hes more well behaved than my 2 maltese! lol. :blush:
> Anyways... we now live together and have been for almost 3 yrs now and all the dogs are living under 1 roof. We keep the dogs separated at all times. The pitbull has run of the family room, kitchen area and uses the back yard to go to the bathroom. My 2 maltese have the dinning room area (which is empty we dont have a dinning room set right now so i have 2 pens setup for my maltese to be in when i'm not at home), and they can run in the living room (my maltese are trainned on pads for potty). I also take my maltese upstairs at bedtime to my bedroom (they sleep with me). The pitbull sleeps downstairs. When we are not home the pitbull is in an extra room that is downstairs and we close the door to the room to keep him confined to 1 single room so he doesnt bust into the dinning room and get to my maltese's food (I free feed them). I dont trust the pitbull to be behind just a dog gate while we are not home because they can easily break through them. I will take my maltese into the family room to watch tv with them but i usually keep them on the couch with me since the pitbull is walking around in that room. All the dogs are friendly to one another and the pitbull has never growled infront of me ever since i started dating my fiance. We are just really lucky that the pitbull is so friendly and is actually protective of my maltese!! If my fiance goes to correct my one maltese that likes to bark all the time... the pitbull will try to push my fiance away from her. If my maltese start barking at something then the pitbull will come running to see whats wrong... its kinda cute.
> ...


I really commend you for doing everything you can to keep your babies safe and comfortable. :thumbsup:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

theboyz said:


> This is simply not true Jackie. This Pit was friendly and had supervision but had the impulse of a running "little white thing" to grab and shake it. We had a member here long ago that went through the very same thing, lost her Malt to her "very friendly Pit" and we never heard from her again.
> Having worked in rescue and fostering for many years we see it and hear and know what Pits have in their genes. Nice dogs when they are the only dog and in constant supervision and the knowledge of what they are capable of.



"Friendly"???? What does that mean? Joe Blow saying their dog is friendly and then OMG it eats another dog doesn't mean a whole lot to me. Dogs don't just magically go after another dog - there is a lot of body language prior to an incident like this that went unheeded. Pits have nothing on any other dog their size with teeth. As a matter of fact herding breeds are typically more dangerous to little fluffy things than pits IMO. Proper supervision means the person supervising is capable of doing so...they have to know what they're looking at. 

Did you know that not socializing your toy dog with large dogs can actually make them more of a target to attacks?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

jmm said:


> Pits have nothing on any other dog their size with teeth. As a matter of fact herding breeds are typically more dangerous to little fluffy things than pits IMO. Proper supervision means the person supervising is capable of doing so...they have to know what they're looking at.


My neighbor had a pitbull and a lab mix, both of whom would have happily eaten my dogs if given the change. My petsitter's son (they are neighbors, too) has a pitbull who was trained and socialized around small dogs from puppyhood and he's the biggest marshmallow around. My dogs have all always been socialized around all types and sizes of dogs and yet a Golden tried to go after my Andy while in the obedience ring. Someone on this forum had an incident between their Sheltie and their Maltese that proved fatal to the Maltese and tragic all the way around. I had a Maltese rescue dog here at one time who desperately wanted to eat other dogs, no matter what their size or temperament. I personally believe all dogs need to be socialized and their interaction supervised no matter what the breeds and sizes are. And their humans need to understand how dogs play and what is and is not safe. It is far less about the breed but far more about the temperaments of the dogs and the human's awareness, knowledge and ability to provide proper care and protection for all.

Stacy, I commend you for how you are handling your situation.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Friendly, yes, they were "buds" and have been together many years. Malt ran her crazy circles and Pit grabbed her. All in fun I am sure. No body language, just playing and a Malt doing crazy runs as we all know they do.
Yes herding dogs can and will do the same and yes Shelties are an accident waiting to happen. I was just adding to a Pit situation Jackie.
Jackie, I am old enough to be your Mom and have many, many years in rescue and fostering and placing Pits to responsible owners. They do have a bad reputation when it comes to aggression at a moments notice and as you know many towns ban the breed. They are nice dogs and the right people can own them and rescue them but with lots of stipulations attached. I speak from experience and was just alerting to the fact that Malts and Pits are a bad situation and couldn't live with myself if I didn't speak up. 





jmm said:


> "Friendly"???? What does that mean? Joe Blow saying their dog is friendly and then OMG it eats another dog doesn't mean a whole lot to me. Dogs don't just magically go after another dog - there is a lot of body language prior to an incident like this that went unheeded. Pits have nothing on any other dog their size with teeth. As a matter of fact herding breeds are typically more dangerous to little fluffy things than pits IMO. Proper supervision means the person supervising is capable of doing so...they have to know what they're looking at.
> 
> Did you know that not socializing your toy dog with large dogs can actually make them more of a target to attacks?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Marsha, I agree that having a Maltese and a Pitbull in the same house is not an ideal situation. I posted in this thread for a couple of reasons. Rather than pointing out to Stacy (Kodie and Kelsey's mom) that _"Kodie, you are asking for trouble." _I feel that Stacy should be commended. She has been managing the relationship for three years now and is fully aware of the potential for problems. Should she have dumped the Maltese, dumped the Pitbull, or dumped her fiance instead? Secondly, for as many communities that have banned Pitbulls, there are also many communities that have been forced to repeal their Pitbull ban. Pitbulls don't corner the market on "dangerous dogs." Any dog can be dangerous in the wrong situation but many considered dangerous are wonderful dogs in the right situation. I am opposed to any sort of breed specific ban and opposed to singling out any breed as a dangerous one. I am, however, very much in favor of dangerous dogs laws that place the onus of responsibility on dog owners.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Marsha, I agree that having a Maltese and a Pitbull in the same house is not an ideal situation. I posted in this thread for a couple of reasons. Rather than pointing out to Stacy (Kodie and Kelsey's mom) that _"Kodie, you are asking for trouble." _I feel that Stacy should be commended. She has been managing the relationship for three years now and is fully aware of the potential for problems. Should she have dumped the Maltese, dumped the Pitbull, or dumped her fiance instead? Secondly, for as many communities that have banned Pitbulls, there are also many communities that have been forced to repeal their Pitbull ban. Pitbulls don't corner the market on "dangerous dogs." Any dog can be dangerous in the wrong situation but many considered dangerous are wonderful dogs in the right situation. I am opposed to any sort of breed specific ban and opposed to singling out any breed as a dangerous one. I am, however, very much in favor of dangerous dogs laws that place the onus of responsibility on dog owners.


I was trying to highlight the valid point you made about should she have dumped the maltese, the pit, or the fiance. I am on my phone connection.
I was in that position 7 years ago. Except that April, the Presa was in no way small dog friendly. I could have said with certainty that she would have killed Sunny. Which is why they never met. I still feel dreadful about it, but I felt at that time it was the only option. Which makes me somewhat irresposible for having had added a dog to my life while I was young and single. But no one has a crystal ball. It had not occurred to me that a future hubby could have such large dogs. 
I do know that I could never part with any of my dogs now, ever.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm not sure what implication your age has with respect to professional expertise in dog aggression cases, but if you are questioning my professional expertise you can ask me directly without making implications based on my age. 

It would be impossible for a dog to have interaction with an absence of body language. What more commonly happens is previous warning signs are not seen or you place a dog without bite inhibition in an inappropriate situation (they didn't mean to bite down but had not been taught bite inhibition as a young dog). 

Regardless, it is still possible to socialize a small dog with well-trained and socialized adults of larger breeds. Doing so can actually help make your dog less attractive to be attacked. It is also possible for appropriately tempered dogs of varying sizes to reside together with proper supervision. 

Since I am a herding breed enthusiast, I have been asked before why I don't elect to rescue. I would not place an adult herding dog with unknown past with my toy dogs. I will allow a puppy from known parents and environment to come into my home and be raised as I deem appropriate with my toy dogs.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

This is my personal opinion: Pit bulls have been selectively bred for a long time for fighting. They have very powerful jaws and they tend to clamp down, shake, and remain clamped down on their victims when they bite. I've read about too many instances of them "snapping" and attacking for no apparent reason. We know that temperament in a dog is about 50% heritable. I don't know the history nor the socialization aspect of any of them so I don't trust them around people nor pets.

Here's a link to some statistics on pit bulls, rottweilers, and presa canarios and their attacks on _people_. I wish there were statistics on attacks on pets:


U.S. Dog Bite Statistics - DogsBite.org


Edited to add a link from the above site regarding why pit bulls are dangerous:

http://www.dogsbite.org/dangerous-dogs-pitbull-faq.htm


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I've copied and pasted a section from dogsbite.org for giving reasons why we shouldn't trust pit bulls around our pets:

*Q: Why does my friend say, "Pit bulls are dog-aggressive not human-aggressive?"*

Due to selective breeding for the purposes of dogfighting, pit bulls are highly dog-aggressive. This aggression is not limited to dogs; pit bulls frequently kill other companion pets and domesticated animals. Leading pit bull education websites warn pit bull owners to, "Never trust your pit bull not to fight." These same websites also state that pit bulls should never be left alone with another dog or animal.16 The practical question is: Why is "pit bull dog aggression" tolerated at all? 


Pit bull dog aggression is unacceptable for two reasons. In many instances it leads to human aggression. A common scenario is the following: A loose pit bull attacks a leashed dog being walked by its owner. The owner gets seriously injured trying to stop the attack. In 2009, two human beings suffered death due to pit bull dog aggression: Rosie Humphreys, who had been walking her two poodles, and Carter Delaney, who had tried to protect a smaller dog in his home. 

Secondly, far too many beloved companion pets and domesticated animals suffer a violent death by the powerful jaws of a pit bull each year. In some instances, these attacks involve pit bulls charging through screen doors of private homes -- a home-invasion attack -- to kill the pet living inside.17 Owners of the pet are then forced to watch as their pet is disemboweled by the pit bull and pray that the dog does not turn its attention on an innocent family member next.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Canada said:


> I was trying to highlight the valid point you made about should she have dumped the maltese, the pit, or the fiance. I am on my phone connection.
> I was in that position 7 years ago. Except that April, the Presa was in no way small dog friendly. I could have said with certainty that she would have killed Sunny. Which is why they never met. I still feel dreadful about it, but I felt at that time it was the only option. Which makes me somewhat irresposible for having had added a dog to my life while I was young and single. But no one has a crystal ball. It had not occurred to me that a future hubby could have such large dogs.
> I do know that I could never part with any of my dogs now, ever.


Jill, you did what you had to do at the time to protect your Maltese and for that no one should judge you, including yourself. I chose my words poorly when I said "dumped". I should have said "rehomed" which is a far less negative and judgmental word. I don't think it's irresponsible at all for a young single or young couple to get a dog. You are so right ... no one has a crystal ball. What we should all be encouraging everyone to do is to think and act responsibly both before and after they get a pet. I dream of the day when I might be able to get a Scottish Deerhound or Irish Wolfhound. But that won't happen until I have more time at home and an appropriate set up to insure that everyone has a pleasant stress free environment inside the home, adequate exercise space outside, and a much bigger car so that everyone can travel comfortably. If that day ever comes I hope I'm not seen by others as ignorant or irresponsible.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Jill, you did what you had to do at the time to protect your Maltese and for that no one should judge you, including yourself. I chose my words poorly when I said "dumped". I should have said "rehomed" which is a far less negative and judgmental word. I don't think it's irresponsible at all for a young single or young couple to get a dog. You are so right ... no one has a crystal ball. What we should all be encouraging everyone to do is to think and act responsibly both before and after they get a pet. I dream of the day when I might be able to get a Scottish Deerhound or Irish Wolfhound. But that won't happen until I have more time at home and an appropriate set up to insure that everyone has a pleasant stress free environment inside the home, adequate exercise space outside, and a much bigger car so that everyone can travel comfortably. If that day ever comes I hope I'm not seen by others as ignorant or irresponsible.


Thank you so much, Mary, for your kind words of wisdom.
I do feel such guilt and sadness over the past with Sunny.
I guess it would have been even _more_ sadness and tremendous guilt if anything had ever happened to him that I somehow had a hand in.
I know there is no absolution for things like this, rehoming a dog that you thought would be in your home forever, but it really helps me to read those words from you especially, a respected Maltese breeder and exhibitor.
So thank you for reading my posts and weighing in on my sad feelings, it meant a lot to read that.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks to the ladies that offered to watch my babies while i'm on my honeymoon... hehe.. :thumbsup: but most likely they will be going to grandma and grandpa house... their second favorites besides myself. lol... They get spoiled rotten there. The pitbull will not be with them.. we will prob have one of my fiance's family members stay at the house with him.



theboyz said:


> I don't get on here very much anymore do to family reasons, I am caring for my late 80's parents. I do read and try to keep up on what is going on and saw this "Kodie".
> We just encountered this very situation.... and a tragic end.
> A tiny Malt and her playmate a Pitbull....he shook her, bit threw her ribcage and she is dead. The owners are in agony and don't understand how this happened as the two were use to each other. Pit's have the bred in desire to bite and shake...not their fault as it is in their genes. Kodie, you are asking for trouble.
> Marsha


I thank everyone that reconizes my situation and understands that sometimes in life things dont always work out the same exact way you would have hoped for... i was hoping to meet someone that didnt have any dogs so it would be just my 2 maltese! :wub:
Its a shame that some people are very negative... but i can see why they are... i have read nothing but bad things with small dogs being hurt from bigger dogs. I will assure everyone about my personality though.. i'm completely over protective of my babies... I freak out all the time when i see the pitbull just even looking at my maltese!!! lol... i yell at my fiance and tell him his pitbull is giving my dogs dirty looks through the gate! :blush: I think my fiance knows i'm a crazy person. He even installed plexi glass across the bars of the dog gates that separate the dogs from each section of the house. That way the pitbull can not bite them through the bars. (Let me remind you again.. the pitbull has never shown any aggression to my dogs from day one.) BUT since i am overly protective i didnt want any accidents so there are even times when i will take my babies upstairs in the bedroom with the door shut and stay upstairs with them while the pitbull is downstairs. If i have to go away on business travel i take my dogs to my parents house for them to watch because i like to be around at all times with the pitbull being in our house. I cant stress enough that i am completely, totally, more than 100% over protective of my babies. Especially because kodie has so many health issues. I would agree with the fact that not everyone can be as consistant and overly protective as i have been in their home environment. That is why i do not suggest having a big dog living with a smaller dog... honestly its alot of work. It only take one accident. I do think the situation can work but its not something EVERYONE can handle.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Kodie, I am not being negative, just speaking from my heart and the horrible scene of tiny Pudge and her companion that thought his playing with a tiny white running "rag" was OK.
Better hear the horrible stories so it remains on your mind and you are always on guard.
Marsha


----------



## Maslen Maltese (Jan 19, 2011)

jmm said:


> "Friendly"???? What does that mean? Joe Blow saying their dog is friendly and then OMG it eats another dog doesn't mean a whole lot to me. Dogs don't just magically go after another dog - there is a lot of body language prior to an incident like this that went unheeded. Pits have nothing on any other dog their size with teeth. As a matter of fact herding breeds are typically more dangerous to little fluffy things than pits IMO. Proper supervision means the person supervising is capable of doing so...they have to know what they're looking at.
> 
> Did you know that not socializing your toy dog with large dogs can actually make them more of a target to attacks?


My boyfriend wanted to get a big dog and he really liked the pharoah hounds...But, I was actually nervous to have a sighthound in the house with the maltese...They are so notorious for just seeing something and going for it with no concern for any command from an owner...and a maltese can bouce so much like a rabbit when playing and they look the same as the lures if you wanted to do coursing...seemed too risky for my taste... so we got a doberman instead...hehe!
Helen
Maslen Maltese


----------

